# Just Applied To AMR Palm Springs



## SAREMT (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the forum (first post). I'm fresh out of EMT school about two months ago, and I just applied to AMR Palm Springs. I have some pretty extensive paid wilderness search/rescue and medical first responder experience with CA State Parks (still currently working with them). Any advice on making it through the process? Most concerning to me are the skills testing and interview portions. I'm VERY hopeful to get on with AMR, and my aspiration is to go medic with them. Any advice would be greatly appreciated regarding the hiring process.

Thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 3, 2016)

Skills test is very straight forward. It's based off of NREMT guidelines. It changes what skills will be tested (trauma assessment, O2 admin, BVM, etc). 

Interviews are also different based on staffing for the day. Some interview with just the Ops manager (the boss) while others interview with 1-2 supervisors and 1-2 FTOs. 

The written test is NREMT style questions but the test is outdated by several years (the test isn't a lot of treatment based questions but more patho based). 

If you get offered the position you will have to do 2 weeks of orientation at either riverside or rancho followed by at least 15 ALS shifts and possibly BLS shifts (depending on who your FTO is).


----------



## SAREMT (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the information. Any advice on what to do to prepare for the oral interview?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2016)

SAREMT said:


> Thanks for the information. Any advice on what to do to prepare for the oral interview?


What made you want to become an EMT?
Name a time when you had to lead. 
Name a time when you had a disagreement with someone and how did you solve it?
Their maybe a couple of scenario based questions (you are on scene of a car accident on the freeway first, where do you park the ambulance and why?)
Why do you want to work for AMR?

The questions are normally very basic and just general interview type questions.


----------



## SAREMT (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks again for the info. Do you think they might ask questions about county protocols?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2016)

SAREMT said:


> Thanks again for the info. Do you think they might ask questions about county protocols?


It's completely possible (I haven't heard of any EMTs being asked protocol questions but I have nothing to do with the hiring process). 

REMSA protocols for EMTs isn't very complicated at all. SpO2 is allowed, BGL is allowed only if a paramedic is present, cold packs are only used for fractures and swelling, spinal precautions are thru the NSAID protocol, you can record a 12-lead but can't read it.


----------



## SAREMT (Feb 13, 2016)

I spoke with the ops supervisor on the phone (probabaly shouldn't say names) and applied for the temporary festival spot as well. I already took the written and passed it, so I'll be taking the skills test and interviewing this upcoming Thursday. I've been practicing the NREMT skills sheets and going over some interview type questions and how I would answer them. Any other suggestions? Also, do you have any idea how likely it would be to get on full or part time after the festivals? I currently work weekends, so I would basically have to leave my job to take the risk of working the festivals to get on afterwards. I'm willing to do it, but if you have any info on the likelihood of that, that would be super helpful.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 13, 2016)

With the way the festivals go is as long as you are not kicked out you will be offered a piece a paper where you put your name down and your 1st choice for division you want to work at followed by second and then third (only the divisions in Riverside county). From that list you are placed at the top of the hire list. Usually everyone on the lists gets offered positions within a couple of months. 

Just be aware we usually hire 20-30 temp EMTs just for the events.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just be aware we usually hire 20-30 temp EMTs just for the events.



It's that time of the year already? Damn, came up quick.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 13, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> It's that time of the year already? Damn, came up quick.


That's what sh....


----------



## SAREMT (Feb 19, 2016)

Well, I ended up getting the temp festival EMT job. Thanks for all of the advice previously given.
I live local, so I'm hoping to get on with AMR desert after the festival, but I'll take any division honestly. Any suggestions on standing out or performing well enough to get the offer after?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 20, 2016)

SAREMT said:


> Well, I ended up getting the temp festival EMT job. Thanks for all of the advice previously given.
> I live local, so I'm hoping to get on with AMR desert after the festival, but I'll take any division honestly. Any suggestions on standing out or performing well enough to get the offer after?


As long as you don't act like a complete idiot during the events then you will be fine. Working at the festivals is much different from working on an ambulance so just be aware of that. 

Another helpful hint is do some research on party drugs (Molly, X, acid, cocaine, LSD, etc).


----------



## SAREMT (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks a lot for all of the helpful advice man. Hopefully I'll be seeing you at AMR desert sometime down the line.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 20, 2016)

SAREMT said:


> Thanks a lot for all of the helpful advice man. Hopefully I'll be seeing you at AMR desert sometime down the line.


I may see you during the events. My partner and I may be working on one of the ALS med carts


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Feb 20, 2016)

desertMedic66 said:


> I may see you during the events. My partner and I may be working on one of the ALS med carts



I want to go :/ but since we are always level 0.. They won't let me -_-


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 20, 2016)

SAREMT said:


> Any suggestions on standing out or performing well enough to get the offer after?



Yeah, don't piss me off if you're my temp haha. Also like Desert said, study the party drugs.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 22, 2016)

Any idea if they are still looking for temps for the festival?


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 22, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Any idea if they are still looking for temps for the festival?



Yes. Last I heard the turnout this year isn't what its been like the past couple years.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Yes. Last I heard the turnout this year isn't what its been like the past couple years.


Thanks for letting me know! I'll drop an App ASAP


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2016)

I heard we offered jobs to 22 EMTs


----------



## MissyMiss (Feb 7, 2020)

@DesertMedic66  I'm reading through these old posts to try to gain knowledge for my upcoming interview with AMR for the festival. Anything change or any new advice you can give me? Do they still try to hire you on after?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2020)

MissyMiss said:


> @DesertMedic66  I'm reading through these old posts to try to gain knowledge for my upcoming interview with AMR for the festival. Anything change or any new advice you can give me? Do they still try to hire you on after?


Nothing has really changed. As long as there were no issues with you during the festivals then yes they will try to hire you as soon as possible at the division you want/prefer.


----------



## MissyMiss (Feb 7, 2020)

Ok. Thank you. Do you know what shifts they run at the festival? 8/10/12 hour shifts?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2020)

MissyMiss said:


> Ok. Thank you. Do you know what shifts they run at the festival? 8/10/12 hour shifts?


Depends on what you get placed on. They are a minimum of 12 hours. If you get placed on foot patrol you are looking at 14-16 hours. Regular pay for 8 hours. Time and a half for hours 8-12. Double time for +12.

As a temp you can get placed on a BLS shuttle (transferring people from medical tents or dropping people off from the medical tent), foot patrol (responding inside the festival area to medical aids), or be located in one of the tents (the tents range from BLS to ALS to MD level)


----------



## MissyMiss (Feb 7, 2020)

Ok. Thank you for all your input. You have really helped answer many of my questions in this thread as well as others. Thanks for helping a fellow newbie. 😁


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 8, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> foot patrol



This is what you’ll likely be working at the festivals for at least 1/3 weekends. Foot patrol is where you make the majority of double time depending on what time your shift starts.


----------



## MissyMiss (Feb 10, 2020)

I just had my interview and I was told I was being recommended for the temp position at the festival. I have to wait for HR to call now. Here is my question. What is the agility test and how hard is it? Sorry for all these questions. This is all brand new to me.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 10, 2020)

MissyMiss said:


> What is the agility test and how hard is it?



Unless it's changed recently it's a joke.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2020)

MissyMiss said:


> I just had my interview and I was told I was being recommended for the temp position at the festival. I have to wait for HR to call now. Here is my question. What is the agility test and how hard is it? Sorry for all these questions. This is all brand new to me.


They will make sure you can lift the response bags and load/unload a gurney into an ambulance. You are not going to have to run a mile or do push ups/pull ups or anything of that nature.


----------

